# Inteelij lässt keine Eingaben zu



## javabeginner70 (3. Okt 2016)

Wenn ich eine neue Klasse erstelle lässt IntelliJ keine Eingaben zu.
Der Shortcut für paste (STRG+v) funktioniert auch nicht.
Kann mir jemand erklären was ich falsch mache, muss ich einen bestimmten Modus switchen?

ich benutze die Community Edition 2016.2.4


----------



## mrBrown (3. Okt 2016)

Intellij mal neugestartet?


----------



## javabeginner70 (4. Okt 2016)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Intellij mal neugestartet?


Ich habs rausgefunden.
Unter Tools den VIM-Emulator abschalten.
Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.


----------

